# AP percipitation ?



## Anonymous (Oct 31, 2008)

Do I add water to my AP and leave sit overnite (like I would with the acid bleach) before I percipitate ? Or is the process different?


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 31, 2008)

Rob,

You should reuse your AP after bubbling air through it for 24hours without adding any water. When you reuse it the solution becomes saturated with copper any dissolved gold will cement out as a fine brown/black powder. You will not need to add any peroxide if you bubble air through the solution after each use. You may need to occasionally add a small amount of HCl if the solution turns chocolate brown.

The technical details of the etchant is available in the 'copper chloride etchant' document on my website http://www.goldrecovery.us 

Any questions you have should be throughly explained by the document.

Steve


----------

